# Hardest decision of my life



## Mosraya (Dec 19, 2013)

-


----------



## Mosraya (Dec 19, 2013)

No advice?! :/


----------



## Honorbound (Nov 19, 2013)

Mosraya,

I think you and your wife could benefit from marriage counseling. To me it is simple:

Would you approve if your wife did to you what you are doing to her?


----------

